# 1935 Quiky Bottle



## dbv1919 (Sep 3, 2016)

Picked this bottle up the other day just because it was '35? Don't know much about it, though.


----------



## Eric (Sep 3, 2016)

By the look of the logo I would say it's newer... more like '55 don't think it was around that soon.. I could be wrong. 
Think it was a Squirt type drink.


----------



## Canadacan (Sep 4, 2016)

I agree, definitely not that early....... here is my crown from Canada, cork backed, 'Under Authority Mission Orange Canada'


----------



## RCO (Sep 5, 2016)

the date is definity not 1935 on the bottom , I'd say its from early 60's more than likely , it is a neat bottle but definity not from the 30's , a lot of the fancy looking dark green bottles like that were used in the 50's-60's when drinks like 7 up and sprite were popular as well is squirt and many others .


----------



## SODABOB (Sep 5, 2016)

dbv1919 said:


> View attachment 174557
> View attachment 174558
> View attachment 174559
> Picked this bottle up the other day just because it was '35? Don't know much about it, though.




Perhaps this will help ...

Note: I'm thinking 1965

[FONT=&amp]Owens-Illinois changed to a new variation of its manufacturer’s mark during the mid-1950s. The new mark was identical to the old one except that the elongated diamond was eliminated leaving only an I in an oval. The dating scheme, however, remained the same with the company code to the left of the mark and the date code to the right. Other combinations of letters and numbers often appeared on some part of the base, possibly identification numbers for the bottle style (catalog numbers), although they could have other meanings. The timing of the change is subject to a bit of controversy. According to Toulouse (1971:403), the older mark (with diamond) was used from 1929 to 1954, and the new mark (without the diamond) was used “since 1954.” Peterson (1968:49) agreed with a beginning date of 1954 for the new mark. Both almost certainly referred to the change that occurred in 1954. Although planning for the change had begun a year earlier, 1954 was the year that Owens-Illinois Glass Co. became Owens-Illinois, Inc. The conversion included a modification of the logo to the “‘I’ placed within a larger ‘O'” (or oval). It was not until shareholders voted at the company’s annual meeting on April 21, 1965, however, that the name was legally changed (Paquette 1994:147).

[/FONT]1965 Quiky Ad



Notice where it says "8 years" = Introduced in 1957


----------



## dbv1919 (Sep 7, 2016)

Thanks Bob I can always count on you for the best bottle info/knowledge.


----------



## Lunick (Jun 12, 2020)

I just found a 1966 Quiky 32 oz the other day.  Seward Nebraska Husker Beverage company It has the quicky in a yellow background and the writing in red


----------



## Lunick (Jun 24, 2020)

here is the bottle I was talking about


----------

